

Programming, Motherfucker. Do you speak it? - Corrado
http://progmofo.com/

======
Corrado
This is an over-the-top website by Zed Shaw that is brutish and in your face.
However, I think the idea is sound and worth some reflection. We, as a
community, need to step back and look at what we are doing and how we should
do it. Have we gone too far with methodologies and management?

TDD is great, but its not the end all, be all for every problem. Pair
Programming can be a good thing, but forcing it on everyone just wont work.
Sometimes, some programmers in some situations just need to program, without
outside influences and interferences. I personally write my best code at 4AM
in my pajamas in my basement. No tests, no managers, not even VCS.

Sue me.

